# Brown/Hair ?



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

I have some kind of brown/hair algae growing only on my plants. I believe that it might be my light causing this problem since it has been about 6 months since i changed it. Would getting a new bulb fix this problem?


----------



## DigiDan (Apr 27, 2006)

if you have algae eaters or other fish that like to eat some of it, then it should go away....

i really dont see how the age of the light can affect the grow of algae.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As light bulbs age, their intensity diminishes as well as the spectrum may change a little. It sounds like thread algae covered in diatoms. We need your tank info to help with the problem. Include everything you can including tank age inhabitants water chemistry etc...


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have the same thing...see pics.

10 gallon
10 weeks old
ph 6.4
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 5.0
2 rams
1 rubberlip pleco











How do I treat this? It comes back every time I remove it.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

The only way i know how to get rid of algae is to outcompete it with plants. But im still working on that approach in my tank....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Now thats a very interesting pic(s). Never seen branching like that before. May I post the pic for further discussion?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> May I post the pic for further discussion?


Please do. Every time I remove it, it comes back...in the same spot! I have done everything short of emptying the tank and sterilizing it.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow I think I have something like this... my gravel recently started looking fuzzy and today I had it kind of thick and growing on my plants too. So I cleaned it off and some of the floating bits have the same look as your pic (like upside-down jellyfish) but they aren't in strings like this. I also was wondering what this is caused by. I have a fairly well established tank (10 gal) and this is the first time it has gotten out of hand enough to need me to remove it. My pH is alkaline (around 7.5) and everything is perfect except my Nitrate level which is too high. Maybe that is what's causing the excess algae (if that's what it is) *shrug*


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

It actually looks pretty cool in your pics lol


----------

